# Cattleya Eximia (C. warneri x C. purpurata)



## tomp (Sep 8, 2021)

Here is a bit of eye candy for the warneri, purpurata, floppy form, lip lovers among us. Six flowers on one inf with NS of 18 cm. Fragrant too!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 8, 2021)

Wow~ I love purpurata anything and this one is no exception!
Is it a big plant? The flower count is great!! I bought a seedling of this cross a couple of years ago. Now big enough to bloom I think. The currently emerging growth will hopefully give me flowers in the next spring/summer.
is warneri a late summer/fall bloomer??


----------



## monocotman (Sep 8, 2021)

Just fantastic! Lovely thing!
these have so much hybrid vigour. Six flowers in a species is very uncommon.
David


----------



## tomp (Sep 10, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Wow~ I love purpurata anything and this one is no exception!
> Is it a big plant? The flower count is great!! I bought a seedling of this cross a couple of years ago. Now big enough to bloom I think. The currently emerging growth will hopefully give me flowers in the next spring/summer.
> is warneri a late summer/fall bloomer??





Happypaphy7 said:


> Wow~ I love purpurata anything and this one is no exception!
> Is it a big plant? The flower count is great!! I bought a seedling of this cross a couple of years ago. Now big enough to bloom I think. The currently emerging growth will hopefully give me flowers in the next spring/summer.
> is warneri a late summer/fall bloomer??


sorry for slow reply. The plant is typical purpurata size with respect to height however the leaves seem broader, more like warneri shape. Also warneri tends to be late summer early fall bloomer for me. Glad to know there are a few of us big Catt fans still out there.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 12, 2021)

like a super purpurata


----------



## JustinR (Sep 12, 2021)

Really semi alba, well done!


----------



## Brabantia (Sep 13, 2021)

Primary hybrid I like ! Beautiful !!


----------

